# Difference between sin and LAW?



## Artfuldodger (Jan 14, 2013)

I view sin and Law as two totally different things. I understand that we are not under the Old Law. I understand that we will not get to Heaven by Works. 
I've been reading in Galatians about the New Law of Love. Under this new law we are to love our neighbor as ourselves. Under this new law we are lead by the Holy Spirit. 
Under this new law you can't work your way into Heaven. Under this new law you can fall away from grace by following the old law. Under this new law you can be led astray by people who tell you to follow the old law.
Under this new law you will be lead by the Holy Spirit but with your freedom you can still follow your sinful nature.
Under this new law if you don't follow the Holy Spirit and follow your sinful nature, you won't inherit the Kingdom of God. The new law even spells out what these sins are. 
My point is, these are sins, not the Old Law. What is the difference?

Galatians 5:19 The acts of the sinful nature are obvious: sexual immorality, impurity and debauchery; 20 idolatry and witchcraft; hatred, discord, jealousy, fits of rage, selfish ambition, dissensions, factions 21 and envy; drunkenness, orgies, and the like. I warn you, as I did before, that those who live like this will NOT INHERIT the kingdom of God.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 14, 2013)

I wanted to add that following the Old Law isn't sin but using it for Justification instead of Christ is the sin.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 15, 2013)

More thoughts on the  "fruits of the SPIRIT." The Holy Spirit presents us with these various fruits;  love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness and self-control.
We can use our freedom to pick these fruits as advised by the Holy Spirit and perform good works. These Works will not get you into Heaven. You can't buy your way into Heaven. We can also use our freedom to listern to our sinful nature and Sin. If you live like this, you won't inherit the Kingdom of God.
Not sinning was part of the Old Law but not the only part. Not sinning is part of the New Law but not the only part.


----------



## Israel (Jan 16, 2013)

Perhaps trying to not sin is never the remedy for sinning.
Perhaps seeing is?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 20, 2013)

I posted this on another thread but would like some input.
I thought the reason Jesus came was to die for our sins because we could not quit sinning no matter how hard we try. I'm a Christian and I still sin. The Holy Spirit guides me in the right direction, but I still sin.
Jesus came because we could not follow the Law.
I guess what I'm asking is, what is the difference between following the Law and present day sinning? If we are saved by grace & faith then are we truly saved? We don't have to live under the Law because we can't but now you must quit sinning. It just sounds like the same thing. We went from calling it the Law which is taboo to some Christians, to calling it Sin.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 20, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I posted this on another thread but would like some input.
> I thought the reason Jesus came was to die for our sins because we could not quit sinning no matter how hard we try. I'm a Christian and I still sin. The Holy Spirit guides me in the right direction, but I still sin.
> Jesus came because we could not follow the Law.
> I guess what I'm asking is, what is the difference between following the Law and present day sinning? If we are saved by grace & faith then are we truly saved? We don't have to live under the Law because we can't but now you must quit sinning. It just sounds like the same thing. We went from calling it the Law which is taboo to some Christians, to calling it Sin.



I understand where you're coming from. 

One thing that comes to mind while reading these posts is that the law (to me) is more about works. You gotta do this and that, take this, go here, sacrifice this on a certain day, etc. Maybe ceremonial type stuff, I guess. Being obedient to the law, but also doing other crapola in between, but you didn't do it on the Sabbath, etc. Read the Torah, memorize it and follow it to a tee kinda thing. Nobody could do it, and nobody can do it today. So in other words we would all perish if our salvation depended on hitting the mark every time and not sinning.

I get a little confused in this type of thinking, wondering whether God had it all planned this way or whether He changed His mind once He saw we/they were not going to cooperate, just like Adam didn't.  If not for free will, wouldn't we all be living in the garden of eden still? God coulda made Adam obey, and made the Jews obey and make us obey, if He chose to do that? Why didn't He just do that, and we'd be living in paradise instead of this heck of a place we live in now.

When it comes to things like this, it just gets too deep for me and my pea brain to comprehend, so I usually keep it simple, close to John 3:16.  But I have ask the same questions you are asking, and find it too confounding. Hopefully someone will enlighten us both.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 20, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> I understand where you're coming from.
> 
> One thing that comes to mind while reading these posts is that the law (to me) is more about works. You gotta do this and that, take this, go here, sacrifice this on a certain day, etc. Maybe ceremonial type stuff, I guess. Being obedient to the law, but also doing other crapola in between, but you didn't do it on the Sabbath, etc. Read the Torah, memorize it and follow it to a tee kinda thing. Nobody could do it, and nobody can do it today. So in other words we would all perish if our salvation depended on hitting the mark every time and not sinning.
> 
> ...



Thanks for responding. It gets confusing when someone says we are saved by faith, grace, and repentance but then say you must be baptized a certain way, or you can't do this sin, or you must also believe this.

Romans 4:15
because the law brings wrath. And where there is no law there is no transgression.
(that makes it sound like you can't have sin without the law.)


----------



## hummerpoo (Mar 21, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I view sin and Law as two totally different things. I understand that we are not under the Old Law. I understand that we will not get to Heaven by Works.
> I've been reading in Galatians about the New Law of Love. Under this new law we are to love our neighbor as ourselves. Under this new law we are lead by the Holy Spirit.
> Under this new law you can't work your way into Heaven. Under this new law you can fall away from grace by following the old law. Under this new law you can be led astray by people who tell you to follow the old law.Under this new law you will be lead by the Holy Spirit but with your freedom you can still follow your sinful nature.
> Under this new law if you don't follow the Holy Spirit and follow your sinful nature, you won't inherit the Kingdom of God. The new law even spells out what these sins are.
> ...





Artfuldodger said:


> I wanted to add that following the Old Law isn't sin but using it for Justification instead of Christ is the sin.



So the green cancels the blue, right?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 21, 2013)

hummerpoo said:


> So the green cancels the blue, right?



I believe the new law cancels the old law. How does not following the new law affect our salvation? Why do we even have the new law if Jesus died for our sins? What I'd really like to know is the difference between law and sin?
We are not under the old law, we aren't suppose to sin, but we still do. 
When some people say Christians don't sin, what are they saying? Is it no longer called sin because we are forgiven?


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 21, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Thanks for responding. It gets confusing when someone says we are saved by faith, grace, and repentance but then say you must be baptized a certain way, or you can't do this sin, or you must also believe this.



Yes, I know, you're right.

Wouldn't we all have to be baptized in the Jordan River, if we had to follow Jesus' example to a tee? It's about our heart and spirit, not where/when/how we were baptized in the flesh, eh?


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 21, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I believe the new law cancels the old law. How does not following the new law affect our salvation? Why do we even have the new law if Jesus died for our sins? What I'd really like to know is the difference between law and sin?
> We are not under the old law, we aren't suppose to sin, but we still do.
> When some people say Christians don't sin, what are they saying? Is it no longer called sin because we are forgiven?



My sins are covered, I know that. I am in constant prayer either for forgiveness or to take the desire from me that causes me to continue in sin. 'Change me Lord, change my thinking, give me more patience, create in me a clean heart etc'. I am always under conviction when I sin, but usually it's after i've done so and so. And a lot of it comes from my mouth before I can stop myself. I am good at apologies to the person, and for asking forgiveness, but yet the sin has already been committed. Because my sins are what sent Christ to the cross, then I'm in guilt mode...ya know?

I need to tend my garden more I suppose to grow better fruit.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 21, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> My sins are covered, I know that. I am in constant prayer either for forgiveness or to take the desire from me that causes me to continue in sin. 'Change me Lord, change my thinking, give me more patience, create in me a clean heart etc'. I am always under conviction when I sin, but usually it's after i've done so and so. And a lot of it comes from my mouth before I can stop myself. I am good at apologies to the person, and for asking forgiveness, but yet the sin has already been committed. Because my sins are what sent Christ to the cross, then I'm in guilt mode...ya know?
> 
> I need to tend my garden more I suppose to grow better fruit.



Good points, maybe sinning less and loving more is part of our sanctification process.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 21, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Good points, maybe sinning less and loving more is part of our sanctification process.



One other thing I thought about today while at work, during my spinnin' and twirlin' with my lil' ol' lady...lol.

If we follow the commandments of Christ we wouldn't break the 10 commandments anyway. So my opinion is we don't follow the 10 commandments out of duty we follow it because we love others and wouldn't harm them.


----------



## hummerpoo (Mar 21, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I believe the new law cancels the old law. How does not following the new law affect our salvation? Why do we even have the new law if Jesus died for our sins? What I'd really like to know is the difference between law and sin?
> We are not under the old law, we aren't suppose to sin, but we still do.
> When some people say Christians don't sin, what are they saying? Is it no longer called sin because we are forgiven?



Where does scripture refer to “the new law”?


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 21, 2013)

Honestly my gut feeling that the law was about doing works to go to heaven is a crock. Hebrews knew that faith got you to heaven. What the law required was continuing  blood sacrefice... because it was impossible to do the law 100%. In this sense the law was a sort of curse. 

Under the law sins that were unintentional could be removed by blood sacrefice. However sins that were intentional, were punishable by death...  Adultery was a rock festival waiting to happen, so was doing work on the Sabath etc...

Because of Christ the the new covenant, the new house ( see 2 Samual 7) or in Christianity.... Jesus has covered all sins, both unintentional and intentional. We have been freed of doing continual sacrefice...and have been given a house, a kingdom where we can have faith in peace with God.

The is only one exception. There is only one sin that cannot be forgiven in christianity according to Paul, and that is Apostacy by a mature believer... And this apostacy is after knowing God well, you turn your back on God, even if you know it will be death and punishment for you. ( See Hebrews 10:26....)

What Paul is saying in his list to the Galations is that the sins of the flesh, have no place in the Kingdom...because life there is not of these... "to live this way..." and to continue to live this way...is not condusive to inheriting the kingdom.... to see it, to understand it, to be creative in it... etc...

It is always important with Paul to see who he is talking to... Many times he is talking to hebrews, other times gentiles ( pagans) and other times he addresses the romans. He is not talking to us specifically...

The law for Hebrews was a different animal than for the romans... The Hebrews had a biblical foundation... The gentiles were more from the natural law... and could bypass many of the hangup of the jews...

So the law for us, the new law: " Love God with all your heart and mind and love your neigbour as yourself. ( And  I will add this to it.... Our enemies are also our neighbours and on them we are to do justice as we expect it would be done to us.) This covers the ten commandments....

Before the new law, jews stayed on the strait and narrow to avoid physical death.( A very good motivator.) For us in the new covenant our motivation is to do good out of love. We are rid of the sting of death. We are not bitted like horses, we run free....as per our creator's original design.

Also if we sin, ( and we sin in the kingdom) we are to confess our sins to each other and work out our salvation according to Paul. Love covers many sins, (proverbs) and prayers cover many of our sins--because prayers are an act of love....  according to James. In other words faith is for us a whole lot easier then it was for Jews...Blood sacrefice is finished and the rock pile is for building the Kingdom and not grooming the top of my head.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 21, 2013)

hummerpoo said:


> Where does scripture refer to “the new law”?



The New Covenant laws are scattered all through the New Covenant books of the Bible. They are commands from God.
Most commands have to be obeyed especially from God. Most are moral laws repeated from the Old Covenant.
Now we should follow these commands because we love God. Regardless they are commands. These commands don't replace God's grace and Jesus' sacrifice.
Some Churches such as the Presbyterian, Catholic, United Church of God, and others follow variations of this belief.
Most follow these commandments out of obedience say things like:  Obedience is a matter of relationship to God, not a matter of adherence to law for its own sake. This declaration is, in effect, a promise that God will be our God. Obedience is relationally conceived.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 21, 2013)

What about the apostle Paul?  False teachers take Paul's writings out of context to say the Law is done away with.  The apostle Peter gave warning of this in 2Pet 3:15,16. Paul himself kept the law and declared, "Wherefore the law is holy, and the commandment holy, and just, and good".  He wrote to the Romans that ". . . the doers of the law shall be justified" (Rom 2:13).  Concerning the GRACE of God that we are under, he asked, " . . . Shall we continue in sin (lawbreaking), that grace may abound?  God forbid! (the Greek words here mean, "May it never be conceived of" - DON'T EVEN THINK IT!) How shall we, that are dead to sin, live any longer therein?" (Rom 6:1,2).  And concerning Law and Faith he asks, "Do we then make void the law through faith? God forbid (Again - MAY IT NEVER BE CONCEIVED): Yea, we establish the law". (Rom 3:31) 

http://www.truthontheweb.org/nt10com.htm


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 21, 2013)

What Laws Are To Be Written In Our Hearts? 

   Some church members have been confused about God's laws and ask "What are the laws, or commandments, that are to be written in our hearts?" Jesus Christ made it clear that the 10 commandments, which God gave to Moses as the basis, the foundation, and framework of the old covenant and all of His law,  must be kept and obeyed, in order to enter into eternal life, Mat. 19:17-21. It is made clear that the 10 commandments are summed up as God's two great commandments, that teaches His elect  how to love God, and to love one's neighbor, and one's  brother, as himself. Christ gave this as the answer for what is God's great commandments. God's commandment is to love God with all your heart, mind, and soul, and to love one's neighbor as himself, and Christ said on these two commandments hang all the law and prophets, Mat. 22:37-40. Christ tells us, that all of God's law give by His prophets, that magnifies, details, expounds, defines, and directs one, how   to love God and to love one's neighbor as himself, is to be kept, obeyed, and written  in one's heart. "Love works no ill to his neighbor, therefore love is the fulfilling of the law," Rom.13:10.

     God says "if you love me, keep my commandments," John 14:15, 21. "By this we know that we love the children (brethren) of God, when we love God and keep His commandments," I John 5:2. "For this is the love of God that we keep His commandments, and His commandments are not grievous," I John 5:3. "And this is love, that we walk  after His commandments," II John 6. "If we love one another, God dwells in us, and His love is perfected in us," I  John 4:12. "God is love, and he that dwells in love dwells in God, and God in him. Herein is our love made perfect, that we may have boldness in the day of judgment: because as He is, so are we in this world, " I John 4:16-17. "He that keeps His commandments dwells in Him and He in him."  "And hereby we know that He abides in us by the Spirit which He has given us," I John 3:24. 

http://donimon.org/writingmylaws.html


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 21, 2013)

Thus my question: What is the difference between sins and the Law?

I personally don't believe there is a difference but I'm not a member of a Church that does see a difference. I still agree that we are saved by grace, must have faith, and must repent.

I am still a sinner. I will try to follow the commandments God gave me. I will perform them out of love and fruit of the Holy spirit. I will do it out of obedience to God.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 21, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I view sin and Law as two totally different things. I understand that we are not under the Old Law. I understand that we will not get to Heaven by Works.
> I've been reading in Galatians about the New Law of Love. Under this new law we are to love our neighbor as ourselves. Under this new law we are lead by the Holy Spirit.
> Under this new law you can't work your way into Heaven. Under this new law you can fall away from grace by following the old law. Under this new law you can be led astray by people who tell you to follow the old law.
> Under this new law you will be lead by the Holy Spirit but with your freedom you can still follow your sinful nature.
> ...





Artfuldodger said:


> Thus my question: What is the difference between sins and the Law?
> 
> I personally don't believe there is a difference but I'm not a member of a Church that does see a difference. I still agree that we are saved by grace, must have faith, and must repent.
> 
> I am still a sinner. I will try to follow the commandments God gave me. I will perform them out of love and fruit of the Holy spirit. I will do it out of obedience to God.



I see you've changed your mind since you began this thread.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 21, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> I see you've changed your mind since you began this thread.



That is correct. I have changed my beliefs on sin and the law being different. Without the law, where is the sin?
I started this thread in January and only got one response. I guess people don't understand what i'm asking or just don't have any comments. If you or anyone else can show me the err of my beliefs I'll definitely pray about it and use it. I might have gone astray. I'm still forming beliefs. I know that's bad at my age to still be searching for the truth.
I have done a lot of soul searching on this issue just because there are too many commands in the New Covenant.
There are a couple of New Covenant Great Commands of love that cover the Ten Commandments. 
I started out looking at it from the Old Testament laws vs the New Testament sins. 
I still have many questions about it as it looks like there is still commandments from God that we must obey.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 21, 2013)

I would like to know in these forum debates why verses like the following are used:
"Know ye not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Be not deceived: neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor abusers of themselves with mankind, Nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, shall inherit the kingdom of God." (1 Corinthians 6:9,10)

Galatians 5:19 The acts of the sinful nature are obvious: sexual immorality, impurity and debauchery; 20 idolatry and witchcraft; hatred, discord, jealousy, fits of rage, selfish ambition, dissensions, factions 21 and envy; drunkenness, orgies, and the like. I warn you, as I did before, that those who live like this will NOT INHERIT the kingdom of God.

I've used them myself but I don't really know what made me use them.

Then there is all the other commands from God in the New Testament that we are always quoting. If we are not under the law, why do we do this? Why are these commands still in the New covenant? Are they still applicable?

http://www.biblicalresearchreports.com/listofcommands.php

http://www.cai.org/bible-studies/1050-new-testament-commands


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 21, 2013)

This guy's search kinda mirrors my search:
For the past 20+ years I have been studying the Bible on various subjects facing the church that I wanted to find God’s answers about. The things that God has shown me I wrote down and made available for free on this website, for your use.

We have a house church and are no longer members of the Mennonite church. We are followers of Christ and His church and not the followers of theological persuasions of men, such as Calvinism, or of any man made denomination (1Cor. 1:12) Instead our focus is on following all of God’s commands in the New Testament and following His leading in every area of our lives.

http://www.biblicalresearchreports.com/whoweare.php


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 21, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I would like to know in these forum debates why verses like the following are used:
> "Know ye not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Be not deceived: neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor abusers of themselves with mankind, Nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, shall inherit the kingdom of God." (1 Corinthians 6:9,10)
> 
> Galatians 5:19 The acts of the sinful nature are obvious: sexual immorality, impurity and debauchery; 20 idolatry and witchcraft; hatred, discord, jealousy, fits of rage, selfish ambition, dissensions, factions 21 and envy; drunkenness, orgies, and the like. I warn you, as I did before, that those who live like this will NOT INHERIT the kingdom of God.
> ...



For me I look at it like many of Paul's writings come from his 'indoctrination' of the Jewish faith.  And yet Paul knows he is changed into a new 'creature'. So keeping in mind what he was taught and what he now knows sort of intermingles, same as Timothy. Same for all of us, really. We learn as we go by 'seeking'. 

Just an example.

Both my grandmaw's thought dancing was a sin...well it can be. Depending on what you're dancing about. If you're dancing in the joy of the Lord nekkid down the street, like David danced, that is not a sin...but if you're dancing nekkid on a pool table that would be a sin in my opinion. (I never did either..lol). It all goes back to rightly dividing the word, which takes the conviction and knowledge of the Holy Ghost. 

Same thing goes for Peter, when God told him not to consider something unclean that God had deemed clean...and that goes against the original teaching that Peter or Paul was taught or any of the others. Same for us.  Our upbringing is still there about what is sin, but Jesus tells us we are cleansed of our sins and His commandment is to love, and those you love you will not sin against, including Himself. It ain't easy for sure, but Jesus tells us that, too, and died for something we are unable to do on our own...and He knows each one of us and our hearts.....eh?


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 22, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> http://www.biblicalresearchreports.com/whoweare.php


The Apostle Paul is sure taking a beating lately. 

From that site:
"Jesus, not Paul or some other man, tells us in this parable that people have a choice. Many are called to become Christians, but at the end of the world at the marriage of Christ and the Church few of those who were appointed will be there."


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 22, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> The Apostle Paul is sure taking a beating lately.
> 
> From that site:
> "Jesus, not Paul or some other man, tells us in this parable that people have a choice. Many are called to become Christians, but at the end of the world at the marriage of Christ and the Church few of those who were appointed will be there."



I remind myself of Paul....I was blind but now I see.

You, personally, don't believe that quote do you?


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 22, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> I remind myself of Paul....I was blind but now I see.
> 
> You, personally, don't believe that quote do you?


Which quote, yours or the one from the site?


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 22, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Which quote, yours or the one from the site?



The one I backquoted from your post, the one from the site was the one I was asking about

eta...or mine.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 22, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> The Apostle Paul is sure taking a beating lately.
> 
> From that site:
> "Jesus, not Paul or some other man, tells us in this parable that people have a choice. Many are called to become Christians, but at the end of the world at the marriage of Christ and the Church few of those who were appointed will be there."



What was the parable in question?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe Paul is being mis-read:
A foundational doctrine of modern Evangelical Protestantism is that a “born-again”
Christian is not required to keep the law of God—especially the Sabbath and holy days as found
in both the Old and New Testaments. Citing numerous “difficult-to-understand” passages from
his epistles, they claim that the apostle Paul received a “superior revelation” that supersedes even
the teachings of Jesus, and which gave him the authority to do away with the requirement that a
Christian is to keep the laws and commandments of God—which in some cases even extends to
repentance and baptism. How can that be?
http://www.cbcg.org/franklin/SA/SA_paulteachlaw.pdf

     Some claim Paul taught Christians to disobey the Ten Commandments. Yet, how many have stopped to personally examine the writings of Paul -- really prove what Paul taught concerning the Ten Commandments? Have you? What did the Apostle really teach? 

by Eugene M. Walter
     MILLIONS of professing Christians assume Paul taught Christians to disobey the Ten Commandments. If you keep the Law of God, it is claimed, you are under a curse! You probably have heard this teaching from childhood and have assumed it to be true.
http://www.cog-ff.com/html/Commandment_Keeper.html


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 22, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> The one I backquoted from your post, the one from the site was the one I was asking about
> 
> eta...or mine.


I did not read the entire quote at that time. I did not give it any consideration because he started off dismissing Paul. This yelled at me "Warning! Dead man talking". I spent an entire one minute on that site and it was one minute too long. I have this same warning pop up with Calvinist when they dismiss James. I do not remove portions of the Bible in order to shape my worldview. If I did, I would end up with an unbiblical worldview and that is of no use to me. Does that make sense?


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 22, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> What was the parable in question?


Not sure which parable he was referring to and I don't care to go back to his site to investigate.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 22, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Not sure which parable he was referring to and I don't care to go back to his site to investigate.



Understood, just curious if this man's opinion of Paul is more in line with yours?

quote: In Paul's view, it is clear that no one can be declared righteous by obedience to the Law, but the question that is now raised is whether, even though it cannot be the means by which a person is declared righteous, the Law remains a moral standard for Jewish believers and should become such for gentile believers.

http://www.mycrandall.ca/courses/Pauline/Law.htm


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 22, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Understood, just curious if this man's opinion of Paul is more in line with yours?
> 
> quote: In Paul's view, it is clear that no one can be declared righteous by obedience to the Law, but the question that is now raised is whether, even though it cannot be the means by which a person is declared righteous, the Law remains a moral standard for Jewish believers and should become such for gentile believers.



I would ask him for clarification and perhaps he provides it on the site (I did not look). We are declared righteous by obedience to the Law, not our obedience, but the obedience of Christ. The law demands perfection and exposes our sin. It shuts us up to ourselves and separates us from God. Our only hope is in the One who fulfilled it, that being Christ. Christ is the purpose and the object of the law.


----------

